# Ideen zum Teichbau



## Noah (15. März 2017)

Moin moin,

kurz mal was zu mir: mein name ist Noah, bin 21 Jahre jung komme aus Senftenberg & leidenschaftlicher Motorradfahrer..das sollte schon reichen.
Zu meinem anliegen.. ich bzw wir haben seit jahren einen ca 8.000l Teich mit Goldfischen. Dieser ist relativ "Abseits" im Garten & ich haette den lieger etwas naeher an unsere Sitzecke die wir demnaechst neu bauen. Ich habe mal 2 reale Bilder & 2 gemalte via SketchUP im Petto. Sollte 1 zu 1 sein. Wenn wir uns dazu entschließen den Teich umzusetzen, besteht natuerlich interesse daran auch Kois mit den jetzt vorhandenen Goldfischen zu halten. Anbei ein weiteres Bild von der jetzigen Form des Teiches (Achtung Paint Skills).
Nun zum eigentlichen Thema. Aufgrund der Lage & des Abwasserrohres habe ich noch keine wirklich Gute Idee den Teich optisch ansprechend & funktionell anzulegen. Ein einfaches tiefes Loch ist mir zu Stumpf & einfach haesslich. Evtl. hat hier jemand eine Idee das ganze ansehnlich zu gestalten. Wobei ich eine kleine Idee hatte, jedoch diese vermutlich zu schwer umzusetzen ist, weil das ganze ja Stromlinienfoermig sein soll. Ich hoffe hier gibts Leute mit besseren Ideen. Ich denke ist auch klar, dass zwischen Weg & Teich etwas Platz sein sollte vllt. fuer einen Zaun damit niemand reinfaellt. Man koennte auch darueber nachdenken die Sitzecke via ca 1m Breiten Holzsteg ueber den Teich zu bauen damit es einen sanfteren uebergang gibt. Ein kleiner Wasserfall/Bachlauf oder aehnliches waere super.. darf ruhig etwas plaetschern. Oder ist Aufgrund der Lage/Bauform keine "Gute" haltung von Kois moeglich?

LG Noah


----------



## tosa (15. März 2017)

und wie stellst du dir die Filterung etc. vor?


----------



## Noah (15. März 2017)

Hi. Also es gibt ja viele Arten um das ganze __ Filtersystem. Im Grunde dachte ich da an Unterstützung von euch weil die Vielfalt einfach zu groß ist. Trommel- und Vliesfilter sollen ja mit dir besten sein. Ist bekanntlich so wenn man 3 Dachdecker fragt sagt jeder was anderes. 
Oder worauf wolltest du hinaus? 

Gruß


----------



## tosa (15. März 2017)

gepumpt, Schwerkraft, das wären doch schonmal so die ersten Punkte die sichergestellt sein sollten. im weiteren wäre das geplante Wasservolumen interessant, denn danach richtet sich auch die Hardware.


----------



## Noah (15. März 2017)

Da kommen wir zum Kernproblem. Form des Teiches also auch Volumen.  Bei Schwerkraft muss der Filter ja zwangsläufig auf Grund Ebene eingerichtet sein. Was beim pumpen jetzt nicht so der Fall ist. Oder hab ich mich gerade vertan? "Vorteile" wie pumpe soll laenger halten und Kabel schlauch im Teich hakte ich mal fuer Nebensache. "Wirkliche " Vorteile konnte ich bis jetzt nicht herauslesen. 
Grobe Peilung an 25.000 bis 30.000l sind realistisch 
Gruß


----------



## tosa (15. März 2017)

bei Schwerkraft steht der Filter auf Teichniveau, d.h. auf der Höhe des Wasserstandes.

Vorteil:
weniger Stromverbrauch, besserer Schmutztransport etc.

gepumpt:
da wird der Dreck geschreddert und ist nur schwer aus dem Wasser zu bekommen, höherer Stromverbrauch


----------



## Noah (15. März 2017)

Ok dann hab ich mich da vertan. Ich denk dann liegt es auf der Hand das nur ein Schwerkraft System infrage kommt.
Gruß


----------



## tosa (15. März 2017)

aus diesem Grund würde ich mir mal zuerst ein paar Teichbaudokus ansehen, z.b. auch von Florian 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...yous-teichdoku-vom-garten-zum-koiteich.46034/

und ich denke er kann dir da noch ein paar gute Tipps mit auf den Weg geben.


----------



## tosa (15. März 2017)

und vor allem kann dir Florian auch seine Beweggründe besser erklären die seine Planung komplett umgeworfen haben.


----------



## Noah (15. März 2017)

Ich hab mir schon so viel angesehen das mir der Kopf glueht.  
Ich schau da mal vorbei. Danke erstmal. Hast du noch Ideen zur Form des Teiches ? Laut wiki soll das ja alles Stromlinienfoermig sein wegen Bewegung etc.
Gruß


----------



## tosa (15. März 2017)

am besten ist die sogenannte Kreisströmung um durch die Wasserbewegung den Dreck zu den Bodenabläufen zu bekommen. aber vieles kann man auch durch die Positionierung der Rückläufe erreichen, guck dir das mal beim Florian an, da gab es irgendwo noch ein paar Beiträge, da mußt du mal unter seinem Profil nachsehen. Auf jeden Fall solltest du das ganze nicht übers Knie brechen, vernünftig planen und dir damit Kosten und Arbeitszeit ersparen. Manche Sachen sind schnell fehl geplant, kosten dann nachher aber eine Menge Zeit sie wieder auszubügeln.


----------



## tosa (15. März 2017)

vor allem kriegst du durch das lesen der Teichbaudokus erst einmal ein Gefühl was auf dich zukommt, dann die Feinarbeit ist einfach....


----------



## Teich4You (16. März 2017)

Nur eine Idee.
Filterkeller als Verlängerung der Sitzecke nach unten.
Teich links andocken.

Jetzt musst du uns wirklich mal verraten wie ernst es dir mit Koi ist, ob du es gleich richtig machen willst und was du an Kohle ausgeben kannst.
Man kann auch so bauen, das man alle Leitungen vorbereitet, ebenso den Filterkeller und die teure Technik (meist Vorfilter) später nachrüstet.


----------



## Noah (16. März 2017)

Moin.
Also nach "unten" von der Sitzecke kann definitiv nicht gebaut werden. Es ist eben auch das Problem mit dem Abwasserrohr was nur 70cm tief liegt. 
Das ganze soll so gebaut werden das es ne weile haelt. Ich bevorzuge auch Folie da ich kein Fan bin vom Mauern. Ueber die Nachteile der Folie bin ich mir bewusst. 
Wenn der Filter etwas teurer ist dann ist das so. 
Muss dazu der Filterkeller zwangsläufig auf der "tiefen" Seite sein? 
Dachte daran die Tiefe stelle an die Sitzecke und das flache mehr zum Gehweg. 
LG


----------



## Noah (16. März 2017)

Achja.. Filter spaeter nachrüsten? Inwiefern meinst du das.. Sobald Tiere im Teich sind wird ja alles benötigt.


----------



## ThorstenC (16. März 2017)

Manche mauern das eckige Koibecken aus und dann kommt später Folie rein.

Am Besten PEHD...einschweissen lassen.
Es gehen da auch steile Teichwände ohne Mauern/Schalsteine. Siehe Rhabanus sein Schwimmteich.

Filteranlage am besten im Boden in der überdachten Sitzecke oder in dem Schuppen in einem Filterkeller. Lange Rohrwege bekommt man hydraulisch hin.

Manche wollen ihren Teich im Winter beheizen und abdecken. 
Kann man bei der jetzigen Teichplanung schon mal drüber nachdenken. 

Wenn gleich alles fertig werden soll...dann gleich Technik von A-Z fertig machen...


----------



## Noah (16. März 2017)

Okay. 
Unser Boden ist relativ hart bzw sehr stabil. Da macht es das Mauern evtl doppelt gemoppelt. Zudem wuesste jch jz nicht wie man eine flachessser Zone Mauert... Dann nur betong drauf & gut? Stell ich mir schwierig vor.

Ich kann die Filter Anlage neben die Sitzecke bauen. Sandwich Prinzip. Sitzecke Filter Teich. Weiss nur Grad nicht wie das zugaenglich bauen kann.  Quer zum teich also. 
Viele bauen die Systeme selber. Gibt es nichts fertiges? Oder stimmt da Preis Leistung nicht. 

Wie wuerde denn die Heizung aussehen? Soll ja an die 25 bis 30000l gehen.  

Gruß


----------



## Teich4You (16. März 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Jetzt musst du uns wirklich mal verraten wie ernst es dir mit Koi ist, ob du es gleich richtig machen willst und was du an Kohle ausgeben kannst.


Ohne diese Info kann man wirklich schwer weitere Empfehlungen geben.



Noah schrieb:


> Achja.. Filter spaeter nachrüsten? Inwiefern meinst du das.. Sobald Tiere im Teich sind wird ja alles benötigt.


Man kann zB erst mal ein Spaltsieb oder was anderes günstiges in den Keller setzen und später dann auf Trommelfilter oder anderes umrüsten.
Wichtig ist aber das man die Leitungen und den Platz für diverse Spielereien vor hält.
Aber ohne Info was es kosten darf kann man viel erzählen, aber kommt nicht weiter.

Du musst dich auch noch mehr einlesen und alles mehr sacken lassen.
Wirkt noch alles sehr hektisch finde ich.
Lass dir Zeit.


----------



## Noah (16. März 2017)

Das ganze Thema will ich schon durchziehen jetzt.  Ich will nicht sagen " Geld spielt keine Rolle!", aber die Fische sollen es angenehm haben & sich wohl fuehlen. Das Geld sollte nicht sinnlos verbraten werden & das ganze soll in einem angemessenen verhältnis stehen. Bei 25.000l  wird man rein rechnerisch eine 25.000l Anlage verwenden, besser vermutlich 30.000l damit Kapazitaet nach oben ist & das ganze nicht mit Maximallast laeuft. 35.000l Anlage waere fuer mich dann schon wieder total uebertrieben auch wenn es heisst - waere besser. Also soll in einem Gesunden verhaeltnis stehen. Reicht das als Antwort? 

Also wenn ich das Anfage moechte ich das auch gleich Fertig machen. Also Angemessene Filteranlage mit allem Drum & Dran wie BA, Skimmer etc. 
Einfach gesagt. Das Paket sollte Komplett sein. Dazu waere der benoetigte Platz fuer das System interessant. Ich Kauf mir auch kein Auto wo keine Raeder dran sind.

Es gibt ja viel speziell zum Filter. Da gehen die Meinungen wie die Preise auseinander. Da ich mit soner großen Dimension eher wenig bis keine Erfahrung habe brauch ich von Euch die noetige Restkenntnis was angemessen ist etc. Der Haendler will nur verkaufen & schwatzt ein alles auf.

Gruß


----------



## tosa (16. März 2017)

Noah schrieb:


> Der Haendler will nur verkaufen & schwatzt ein alles auf.



da hast du bei vielen Recht, aber ich habe inzwischen ein paar kennengelernt die echt beraten.



Noah schrieb:


> Das Paket sollte Komplett sein.



das ist immer ein Problem. Jeder Teich ist individuell. Gerade die biologische Einheit hängt u.a. auch vom Fischbesatz und der Futtermenge ab. Plug&Play funktionieren dort die wenigsten.

Also es ist die Frage inwieweit du dich dort selber einbringen willst oder du alles fertig gebaut haben möchtest.

http://www.bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/T.../trommelfilter-kombi-mit-biokammer-cl-35.html

das wäre z.b. ein Plug&Play-System. rechne einfach 1l Helix bauen ca. 2,5gramm Futter am Tag ab. d.h. 150l Helix in der Maximalvariante würde ca. 375gramm Futter am Tag abbauen.

dieses hier erspart den Filterkeller, kostet aber locker das doppelt von PP

http://www.air-aqua.nl/de/supersystem-small

eine noch teurere Variante

http://www.smartpond.swiss

oder du fragst gleich hier nach

www.genesis.de


----------



## Noah (16. März 2017)

Ok das sind jetzt fertige. Danke.
Viele bauen selber mit Regentonnen. Preis Frage oder wegen der Individualität?


----------



## tosa (16. März 2017)

meistens der Preis. die PP gibt es noch nicht so ewig lange und vorher gab es halt nur ein paar TF-Hersteller die teilweise sehr teuer waren, von daher war der Selbstbau günstiger. Zudem haben manche auch Lust am selber bauen!


----------



## Noah (16. März 2017)

Okay.
Hab noch nicht nach dem Selbstbau geschaut, weil ich die Vermutung habe das zu versauen. Bringt ja nichts wenn es am Ende nicht funktioniert.
Die Fehlerquelle Mensch wollt ich ausschließen. Oder kannst aus Erfahrung sagen dass es "easy" ist mit technischen verstaendis. Gibt ja einige Anleitungen.


----------



## tosa (16. März 2017)

ich baue auch einiges selber, aber bin nicht der begnadete Handwerker der alles kann. Zudem braucht man für einige Sachen auch Maschinen die in der Neuanschaffung wahrscheinlich mehr kosten als einen fertigen zu kaufen. Von daher ist es immer eine Sache wieviel Zeit hat man, was habe ich da, wie sind meine Kenntnisse etc.; das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## troll20 (16. März 2017)

Hallo Noah,
Herzlich willkommen bei den Teichkloppis und Suchtis 
Du schreibst was von Mopedfahrer, die Saison geht jetzt los.
Was spricht dagegen wenn du dir erstmal ein paar Teiche anschaust und dir dann ein Urteil bildest was und wie du es angehen magst  
Vor allem würde ich es nicht übers Knie brechen. Denn dann baust du bald wieder um, was nur sinnloses Geld verbraten auf Kosten der Fische ist.
Also keep cool und


----------



## Teich4You (17. März 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen wenn du dir erstmal ein paar Teiche anschaust und dir dann ein Urteil bildest was und wie du es angehen magst


Da kann ich nur zustimmen.
Das solltest du unbedingt tun @Noah.
Du wirst sehr viele neue Ideen haben und mal sehen wie andere das so machen.

Du bist im Moment an dem Punkt wo ich war, als ich gemerkt habe das mein Gartenteich nicht für Koi geeignet ist.
Man hat wenig, bis keine Ahnung von der ganzen Technik, den Fischen schon gar nicht (Koi) und ist innerlich lange nicht so weit, das man bereit ist das nötige Geld in die Hand zu nehmen.
Koihaltung kostet ein paar Euro.
Das ist Tatsache.
Es geht auch im "Gartenteich", aber selbst da müssen einfach einige grundlegende Dinge am Teich passen und man sollte sich auch mit Wasser und Fisch ein wenig auskennen.
Ansonsten sucht man nur nur Notlösungen, oder denkt die Welt verändern zu können mit Erfindungen, oder abenteuerlichen Eigenbauten.

Gerne beraten hier alle weiter, keine Frage, aber ein wenig muss auch von deiner Seite kommen.
Wenn du wirklich nur Plug&Play suchst, dann findet sich auch da eine Lösung.
Aber die letztendliche Verantwortung für den Teich liegt bei dir, daher sagt eigentlich ungern jemand mach es genau so, oder so, denn es kann auch schief gehen, da jeder Teich anders ist.


----------



## Teich4You (17. März 2017)

Bitte poste solche Sachen doch in das Thema, dann haben alle was davon und ich möchte eigentlich keine Seitenlangen Diskussionen auf dem Profil hier führen. Ich werde es aus meinem Profil herkopieren.



Noah schrieb:


> Okay.
> War heut bei nem bekannten & der haelt seit Jahren Kois/Goldfische zusammen. Musste staunen als er gesagt hat, dass der Teich mit einem ganz einfachen Filter seit Jahren laeuft. Zwei Regentonnen & das war es schon.
> Ich will das natuerlich besser machen. Wie laut sind denn ueberhaupt Filteranlagen? Nicht das man gestoert wird, wenn man auf der Sitzecke sitzt.



Mein Schwiegervater hält noch viel mehr unterschiedliche Fische in einem relativ kleinen Teich, mit aus meiner Sicht super kleinem Filter ohne Wasserwechsel. Und das geht auch seit 20 Jahren. Dafür sind die Koi aber auch maximal 40cm groß, haben teilweise Karpfenpocken und ich warte immer noch darauf, dass der Teich kippt und alle Bauch oben schwimmen, weil am Grund locker 40-50cm Schlamm liegen. Das kann heute, morgen, oder in 5 Jahren sein, oder vielleicht auch nie. Aber willst du dieses Risiko eingehen und deine Fische bei Kümmerwuchs halten?


----------



## Teich4You (19. März 2017)

Hallo @Noah .

Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht und einen Artikel über unterschiedliche Biofilter geschrieben.
Vielleicht hilft dir das etwas weiter.
http://www.teichundgarten4you.com/how-to-koiteich-biofilter-bauen


Wie sieht dein Stand der Planung nun nach dem Wochenende aus?


----------



## Noah (21. März 2017)

So.. eher konnte ich nicht.
War auch etwas unterwegs & habe mir andere Teiche angesehen. Ohne Fischbesatz & mit (aber nur Goldis). Dementsprechend waren die Filteranlagen etc. nicht ganz so ausgepraegt. 
Wenn ich ehrlich bin, bin ich eher so ein.. Erstmal n Loch & dann gehts weiter. Weil sich die Dinge 100 mal aendern. Wie auch jetzt. Eine anderes Abwasserrohr kam zum vorschein. Wurde dummerweise schlichtweg einfach "vergessen". Somit habe ich die Tiefst stelle an die andere Ecke des Teiches geknallt.
Anbei nochmal ne kleine SKizze wie es jz aussieht, bzw. noch wird.
1 hellblau - außengrenze vom teich
2 dunkelblau - flachwasserzone 20-30 cm
3 lila - zwischenstep sag ich mal - 80 cm bis 1m
4 beige - tiefwassezone 1,8m bis 2m
5 gruen - kleine "bank" zur schraegen damit ich da Steine "stapeln" kann

Habt ihr jz vllt noch ein paar Ideen zur Position/Lage der BA, Skimmer etc. ?! 
Gibt ja viele Bilder auch zu den Filteranlagen. Ganz Dumme Frage. Sind es nur "Sinnbilder" oder muss es so gebaut werden? Variante gruen oder rot. Ich vermute mal gruen...da bei rot der 90° Winkel Probleme machen wird oder?! 

Verbesserungen sind Willkommen!

Gruß


----------



## tosa (21. März 2017)

wo kommst du eigentlich örtlich her???

vielleicht opfert sich mal jemand der einen Koiteich hat für eine Besichtigung!


----------



## Noah (21. März 2017)

Naehe Senftenberg.
Opfert? Das klingt ja dramatisch...


----------



## tosa (21. März 2017)

lach.....

das wären zu mir ca. 130km.

ich denke mal einige Fehler könnte man ausmerzen. Musst ja nicht das gleiche wie ich machen, aber zumindest die Tipps mitnehmen und dir darüber Gedanken machen.


----------



## Noah (21. März 2017)

Ja gut.. zeitmaeißig wuerde es bei mir zb erst ab naechste woche passen. dazu evtl mehr per PN.

Einige Fehler? Klaer mich doch direkt auf, wenn du die Minute hast.


----------



## tosa (21. März 2017)

naja, ich denke mal es muss ein genaues Volumen vorhanden sein. das ist bei deiner Teichform sehr schwer zu berechnen. Denn diese Werte bräuchte man um die Filteranlage etc. zu planen. Nächste Woche paßt bei mir..... schick dir ne PN


----------



## Noah (21. März 2017)

Ich werde mich morgen mal dran machen & das ganze ausrechnen. Geht klar.


----------



## Digicat (21. März 2017)

> Dieser ist relativ "Abseits" im Garten & ich haette den lieger etwas naeher an unsere Sitzecke die wir demnaechst neu bauen.



Eventuell läßt sich der Sitzplatz/ecke anders in der Lage gestalten, sodaß die Abwasserrohre der Teichtiefe nicht im Wege stehen bzw. könnte man über den Abwasserrohren die Seicht/Sumpfzone des Teiches gestalten.

Ist das das österr. Senftenberg, PLZ 3541, wo du wohnst ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## Noah (21. März 2017)

Also die Sitzecke ist gemauert. Laesst sich also nicht verschieben.
01968

Gruß


----------



## RKurzhals (21. März 2017)

Hallo Noah,
willkommen bei uns im Forum! Deine Planung gefällt mir, glaub' mir, gute Planung zahlt sich aus. Torsten hat Dir schon viele gute Tipps gegeben. Steilufer sind auch mit Folie möglich, hab' ich auch bei mir gemacht. Ich hab' auch einen lehmigen Boden, dennoch kann ich Dir nur empfehlen, zumindest die "begehbaren" Bereiche und die Steilufer unter der Folie zu befestigen. Wenn Du auf Folie gehst, dann schau' Dich um, und kauf' nicht die erstbeste. Ein Filter auf Teichniveau (=Schwerkraft) spart Strom, gerade bei Deiner beabsichtigten Größe. Es spricht nichts dagegen, den Teich so groß wie möglich zu machen, und eine ausgedehnte Pflanzenzone ist nicht nur interessant und schön, sondern kann auch beim Filtern helfen (Stichworte Pflanzenfilter, Bodenfilter).


----------



## Noah (24. März 2017)

Soo... endlich mal wieder etwas Zeit.
Kurzum. Die endgueltige Form ist fertig moduliert. Umfasst eine 4m² große Flachwasserzone, 3,5m² 1m Wasserbereich & 8m² bei 1,9m . Volumen geht an die 20.000 l. Mehr ist nicht zu machen. Ich dachte ein ein Spaltsiebfilter Ultra Sieve 3 & einem GFK Mehrkammerfilter mit 4?! Zonen. Oder lieber selbst bauen mit jeweils 200l Tonnen? 1. Buersten, 2. Japanmatten, 3. Helix. Ist etwas zu ergaenzen?! Gibt es hier andere empfehlungen?

Gruß


----------



## Teich4You (24. März 2017)

Hast du schon alles ausgegraben? 
Stell mal ein paar Bilder rein.

Der Aufbau vom Filter könnte funktionieren.


----------



## Noah (24. März 2017)

Jap, sollte "fertig" sein bis auf kleinigkeiten wie Rand & die kleine Stufe vom Rand muss noch fertig gemacht werden.

In den roten Bereich soll der Filterkeller seinen Platz finden. Natuerlich haette ich gern einen kleinen Kompakten gehabt, aber das ist Glaube kein gutes Preis/Leistungs Verhaeltnis.
Ich staune immer wie manche Filter angepriesen werden von wegen 3 Kammer Filter Koi besatz bis 15m³ & das ganze hat gerade mal 300l mit allen Kammern. Versteh ich nicht.

Gruß


----------



## Teich4You (24. März 2017)

Ich bin gespannt ob es 20m3 werden.


----------



## mitch (25. März 2017)

Noah schrieb:


> Jap, sollte "fertig" sein bis auf kleinigkeiten


das wird kein Zuckerschlecken beim Verlegen der Folie,
Den Übergang vom Tiefen zu rechten Seite würde ich noch etwas *gut* abschrägen, das gibt dann noch ein paar Liter mehr Volumen.

Jetzt ist auch noch Zeit um an die Rohre für BA / Skimmer & Co zum Filter zu denken, aber nur wenn du das vorhast.


----------



## Noah (25. März 2017)

MH... Hab vor das ganze zu schweißen. 
Das alles bestellt. 1BA 1 Skimmer. 
Viel mehr abschraegen geht nicht weil dahinter n Abwasserrohr ist. 

Gruß


----------



## Noah (3. Apr. 2017)

Moin moin,
wollt mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden. Viel ist Aufgrund des Wetters nicht geworden.
Der Keller fuer das US3 ist gemauert. Die Verrohrung fuer den BA ist fertig & muss nur noch eingesetzt werden.
Bei der Verlegung des Rohres vom Skimmer war ich mir noch nicht so Sicher ob Wagerecht, Steigend oder Fallend. Die leicht Steigende Variante wie beim BA wird am besten sein.
Das ganze wird ja mit 2 x 110 gespeist. Ich habe mir jetzt eingebildet, dass ich 1 x 160 vom Filter in den Teich lege damit das ganze vom Durchfluss keine Probleme macht, weil ich keine 2 x 110 legen wollte. Bin mir jetzt aber noch unschluessig.. das 160 er ueber Wasseroberflaeche einbringen oder unterhalb?! Wenn ich das unterhalb mache Befuerchte ich Rueckstau des Wassers, weil es ja nur " rein laeuft". Andererseits ist das ganze ueber Wasseroberflaeche zu heftig was bewegeung angeht, oder?! Alles unter Wasseroberflaeche muss gepumpt werden vermute ich mal.
Also 3 x 500l Tonnen muessen wegen dem Ruecklauf in den Teich ja ueber die Oberflaeche des Teiches Platzieren, richtig? Hoffe mal, dass das Paint Bild ausreicht.
Zurzeit ist es noch so, dass die 3 Kammer leer ist. Soll als "falls es nicht reicht Kammer" dienen. Gibt ja jetzt nur 2 varianten. einfließen lassen (also Oberhalb der Wasserflaeche & Kammern ebenso) oder pumpen (aus Kammer 3 & alles verschwindet im Boden).

Gruß


----------



## mitch (3. Apr. 2017)

Noah schrieb:


> Also 3 x 500l Tonnen muessen wegen dem Ruecklauf in den Teich ja ueber die Oberflaeche des Teiches Platzieren, richtig?


ja der Rand vom Filter sollte schon so 10cm über dem max. Wasserstand vom Teich liegen.


hier noch ein paar Anregungen wie du den Filter mit dem Teich verbinden könntest (v2A blech)


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Apr. 2017)

Vergiss das Spaltsieb....und kaufe gleich einen TF.
Noch ist da viel zu ändern ohne große Bauchschmerzen.

Beim Spaltsieb musst Du jeden Tag in die Grube und ggf. Sieb reinigen im Sommer.
Filterung zu grob und die Pumpe muss ca. 0,5m Förderhöhe bringen.

Die Kammer ist für ein Spaltsieb USIII sowieso zu klein- ankommende Verrohrung- Flexmuffe- Stutzen USIII- USIII Kiste- Pumpenanschluß- 2" /63mmVerrohrung. Schieber, Verschraubung Pumpe- Verschraubung-Schieber...

Hatte ich alles mal.
Passte in 2,65m Länge mit 3 Pumpen gerade so rein. Bei einer Pumpe schätze ich 2m mindestens....Bilder davon in meinem LH Tröt hier noch zu sehen.

Kaufe Dir einen kleinen TF und Ruhe. Aquaforte?? Da gab es doch hier irgendwo in den Tröts, der eine günstige Quelle hatte...suche mal und dann per pn

TF- Pumpe- Biokammer- 2 Rückläufe KG110 an gegenüberliegenden Teichseiten für Kreiselströmung.
Luftheber ist immer eine Option. Oder eine stromsparende Rohrpumpe..
Fertig.
Ruhe.


----------



## Noah (3. Apr. 2017)

So wie ich das alles gemessen habe etc passt das sieb locker rein mit pumpe. Geht jz nur noch darum. Alles ueber Wasserspiegel zu setzen damit es abläuft oder ebenerdig und pumpen 


Also tendiere dazu das ablaufen zu lassen sprich ueber Wasserspiegel. Mit dem 160kg. Hat damit jmd Erfahrung? Nicht das die Stroemung zu heftig ist & die Wasseroberfläche komplett aufwirbelt und man nicht bis unten gucken kann. Deswegen evtl 1/3 im Wasser und 2/3 außerhalb setzen. Weiss aber nicht ob das dann Rueckstau gibt weil das Wasser gebremst wird. 

Gruß


----------



## mitch (3. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Noah,

an was für eine Pumpe hast du eigentlich gedacht (hab ich da was übersehen)

DN160 Flansch kosten ein paar € mehr, oder du baust dir den Flansch selber (2 pvc platten & oberfräse)



Noah schrieb:


> Nicht das die Stroemung zu heftig ist & die Wasseroberfläche komplett aufwirbelt


 das kommt eben auf die Pumpenleistung an - ein Wildbach wird es schon nicht werden


----------



## Noah (3. Apr. 2017)

Ehm... Ich glaube das ist eine aquaforte DM vario 30000. Wollte erstmal alles auf Minimum laufen lassen und dann anpassen / steigern.
Gruß


----------



## Muri73 (3. Apr. 2017)

Moinsen "Altnachbar" (ehemaliger Boxberger).

Zu deinem Kernanliegen mit dem Abwasserrohr: Warum ziehst Du nicht die Stufe als fließender Übergang von 70cm hoch zur Flachwasserzone?
Gäbe einen schönen Raum für Pflanzen, nach meiner Bewertung.

Als Bild nicht im Kopf, muss ich Paint bemühen.


----------



## Noah (3. Apr. 2017)

Hmmm.. n Bild waere gut. Hab Grad noch ein anderes "Problem" ich Zweifel gerade an der Funktion/ Installation des Skimmers. Bei der gepumten Version wird der schwimm Ring runter gezogen. Wie funktioniert das eigentlich bei nem Schwerkraftfilter? Wie muss ich das an dem US3 anschließen. Bin Grad verwirrt.


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Apr. 2017)

Genauso. 
Rückläufe an zwei gegenüberliegenden Seiten vom Teich in  ca. 40cm Tiefe per Flansch und KG 125...

Was ist mit dem Extrbreiten Spaltsieb?

Es wird Dich ggf. irgendwann nerven mit dem Spaltsieb....Reinigung und Stromkosten....aber probier ruhig aus.


----------



## Noah (3. Apr. 2017)

Hmmm.. Ich hoffe das klappt auch so.

Braucht der skimmer eine gewisse tiefe? Also die Verrohung. 

Ich werde sehen


----------



## mitch (3. Apr. 2017)

Noah schrieb:


> Installation des Skimmers



so sollte es von der Seite aussehen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/388150/


----------



## Noah (3. Apr. 2017)

Also gibt es jetzt nicht unbedingt eine mindestens Einbautiefe? Wuerde das ganze ca. 1.1m unter Wasserspiegel machen. Damit das ganze minimal ansteigt zum us3


----------



## mitch (3. Apr. 2017)

Compact Sieve II zu klein - und jetzt? ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/compact-sieve-ii-zu-klein-und-jetzt.47392/#post-548856




Noah schrieb:


> Also gibt es jetzt nicht unbedingt eine mindestens Einbautiefe?


jein - die tiefe wo das Rohr aus der Wand kommt ist mit 1,1m ok, den rest nach oben musst du dann gegebenenfalls verlängern.

hast mal ein Bild / Bezeichnung vom Skimmer


----------



## Noah (3. Apr. 2017)

Also das ist der hier: 
https://www.koigarten-mueller.de/AquaForte-Rohrskimmer-R-200-mm-mit-Korb


----------



## mitch (3. Apr. 2017)

da sind noch ein paar bilder zum skimmereinbau ==> https://www.qwant.com/?q=rohrskimmer einbauen&t=images


----------



## mitch (3. Apr. 2017)

den oberen Rand des inneren Topfes würde ich 10cm unter den max. Wasserstand legen, dann ist der äußere topf 85mm darüber und kann noch 100mm Schwankungen des Wasserstandes ausgleichen

wenn man beim senkrechten Rohr mit einer doppelmuffe arbeitet kann man später immer noch leicht korrigieren.


----------



## Noah (3. Apr. 2017)

Okay geht klar. Kann mir halt einfach immer noch nicht erklaeren wie der schwimmende Teil unter Wasser gezogen wird damit das funktioniert. Vorstellungskraft und verstaendnis fehlt. 

Danke.


----------



## Noah (8. Apr. 2017)

Wollt mich mal wieder zu Wort melden. Alles geklaert & Idiotensicher verbaut.
Da das ganze ja nicht "Steril" werden soll, wie die meisten "Koi-Teiche" sondern ein paar Pflanzen rein sollen bin ich noch am ueberlegen wie ich das ganze am besten umsetze. Die Kameraden sind ja sehr schwer zu Baendigen was Pflanzen angeht. Gibt es ausschließlich nur die Moeglichkeit das ganze ueber solch Inseln zu machen? Ideen sind gern Willkommen.

Gruß


----------



## Noah (10. Mai 2017)

Puh.. wieder n Monat rum.. die Zeit vergeht. Bei schlechtem Wetter kann man eben nichts machen. Wie zu sehen Bau ich nebenbei auch die Sitzecke.
Anbei mal Bildchen was bisher geschafft habe. Falten am Grund sind noh nicht Ideal verlegt, aber ist ja auch noch nicht ganz fertig. 
Das mit den Japanmatten "Ablauf" ist erstmal Provisorisch damit ich auf paar Liter mehr Volumen komme. Bessere Ideen?

Gruß


----------



## mitch (10. Mai 2017)

Noah schrieb:


> Falten am Grund sind noh nicht Ideal verlegt


schaut doch  richtig gut aus, da hast bestimmt eimerweise Faltencreme gebraucht  
die ablauftonne ist dann wohl die letzte bevor es dann wieder in den Teich geht? die matten kannst ja später immer noch durch was anderes ersetzen, für den anfang (oder auch auf dauer) passt das schon.


----------



## Teich4You (10. Mai 2017)

Wird langsam.


----------



## Noah (14. Mai 2017)

Sooo.. Danke fuer das Feedback. 
Hatte mir auf Empfehlung 100l Schwimmendes & 100l schwebendes Helix geholt. 1 x 100l sind jz drin in der 520l Tonne. Dazu laeuft eine V60 mit 10 Sprudelsteinen. Das ganze zieht jetzt schon leicht ueberfuellt aus. & mit sprudeln ist nichts mehr. Liegt es daran das die V60 mit Sprudelsteinen die falsche Wahl ist oder sich das Helix erst "vollsaugen" muss. Da sollen ja noch mal 100l rein. 
Sieht dann aus wie ruhendes. 
Der Ablauf Schutz ist nur eine Improvisation. Also nicht meckern. Gruß


----------



## Teich4You (14. Mai 2017)

Warte erst mal ne zeit. Das geht dann bald leicht unter. 100l reichen auch erst mal massig. Wenn es irgendwann schön braun ist kannst du ja nochwas reinpacken.


----------



## Noah (17. Mai 2017)

Also... die V60 mit den Kugeln bringen ein bescheidenes Ergebnis. Da die Tone recht Breit ist, jetzt auf einen Membranteller wechseln? Notfalls noch eine V60 + Membran?! Soll ja richtig funzen & nicht so sein wie es jetzt ist. 

Gruß


----------



## Zacky (19. Mai 2017)

Hallo Noah.

Hier mal eine kleine Skizze wie man es machen könnte. Da die Tonne mit 1,20 m Breite ein recht große Grundfläche bietet, würden sich ggf. 2 kleine Membranteller anbieten, die über eine Zuleitung von der V-60 beliefert werden. Da die Tonne unten meist schmaler ist als oben, müsste man nur das genauere Maß unten kennen, um die Halterungen entsprechend zu positionieren. Zum Befestigen oberhalb je links & rechts Rohrhalter anschrauben und wieder abdichten.

  PS: In der Skizze ist die Trichterform vielleicht nicht maßgenau und u.U. etwas übertrieben, was eher zur Veranschaulichung dienen soll.


----------



## Noah (19. Mai 2017)

Moinsen,

alles klar machen wir so. Aber macht es Sinn die Teller in Reihe zu Schalten Aufgrund der Luftverteilung? Bekommt da der Erste Teller nicht mehr als der Zweite?
& Warum sollen die Teller unter die Auflage? Dachte da soll sich der "Schmutz ablegen".

Gruß


----------



## Teich4You (19. Mai 2017)

Ich widerspreche Zacky nur ungern, aber auch ich würde die Belüftung auf die Medienauflage machen, damit sich der Dreck unten absetzen kann.


----------



## troll20 (19. Mai 2017)

Ich würde sie auch von unten an die Medienauflage machen.
Bei mir hing genau in dem Bereich unter dem Teller der ganze Schlamm und konnte nicht weg aus denm Gitter ohne das man alles demontierte.


----------



## Zacky (20. Mai 2017)

Hintergrund, warum ich die Montage unterhalb empfehlen würde, begründet sich aus meiner Sicht darin, dass hier schwebendes Helix benutzt werden soll. Das heißt, das Helix wird nach Besiedelung schwerer in der Dichte und sinkt zu Boden, so dass besagte Belüftung das Helix in Bewegung halten muss. Aus diesem Grund auch die Medienauflage über der Belüftung, da die Belüftung nicht vollflächig das Helix in Bewegung halten kann. Durch die aufsteigende Wassersäule wird das Helix mittig der Membranteller mit nach oben gerissen, pilzt sich oben auf und sinkt an den Rändern mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder zu Boden. Hier kommt jetzt die Medienauflage zum Einsatz, womit sichergestellt werden sollte, dass das Helix nicht neben dem Membranteller an den Grund sinkt und dort liegen bleibt, bis sich dort eine gewisse Menge an Helix angesammelt hat. Da das Helix auf der Medienauflage zum Liegen kommen sollte, habe ich den Gedanken, dass das Helixteilchen durch den allgemeinen Auftrieb oberhalb der Teller wieder erneut mitgerissen wird. Der Schmutz der sich dann in der Tonne absetzt, ist für meine Begriffe dicker fester Bakterienschlamm, der ggf. unterhalb der Membranteller zur Ruhe kommt. Nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist die hier betreffende Helixtonne mit einem Schmutzablass versehen, so dass mit __ Wasserschlauch und Spritze der festsitzende Schlamm ggf. leicht durch den Schmutzablass entsorgt werden kann. Zwischen Medienauflage und Tonnenboden sind bestimmt so 10 cm Luft, so dass die OK Membranteller zum Boden etwa 7-8 cm aufweisen könnte, was genügend Platz für das Absetzen erlauben sollte.


----------



## Noah (20. Mai 2017)

Akzeptiert.


----------



## Noah (26. Juni 2017)

Moinsen... 
nach langer Zeit mal n kleines Update.
Erst mal moechte ich mich bei allen bedanken die mich auch schon vor dem ersten Spatenstich Unterstuetzt haben. War mit Sicherheit nicht einfach 
Im großen & ganzen bin ich mit dem 100% Eigenbau sehr zufrieden. Wie man aber so schoen sagt hinterher ist man Schlauer & ja ich haette im nachinein einiges anders gemacht. Es sind knappe 20m³ & habe 8 Koi schwimmen. Der Futterring ist nur provisorisch & da muss noch was gemacht werden. 
Hab noch ein relativ großes Problem. Der BA ist einfach Falsch bzw. gar nicht eingestellt. Habe da vermutlich nicht dran gedacht den Abstandshalter richtig ein zu kuerzen. Ende vom Lied 2 Koi saßen im Vorfilter. Zurzeit ist der BA zu. Muss jetzt also warten bis es etwas waermer wird damit ich Tauchen gehen kann. Die Koi haben es unversehrt Ueberstanden.

Gruß Noah


----------

